# Flash Site + Proofing



## rCOSIO (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey Guys, 

I know there has been a ton of threads bout websites/building, etc. I just could'nt seem to come down to a decision. I want a flash website that comes with a proofing selection, where clients can go in and select the final pics they choose. Whether the website and proofing site is separate doesnt really matter. I would really love some email accounts to come with as well. So far I'm looking at these:

*Photobiz.com* 
(website and proofing w/email)
               - Very minimal templates for website

*bludomain.com* 
(website and proofing w/email) 
              - Dont seem to see where clients can select in proofing

*Pictage.com* 
(proofing only)
             - Need to consider how much the website will cost monthly first

Any suggestions, or does ANYONE HAVE PHOTOBIZ? Feedback wtih bludomain as well please.


----------



## newimage (Sep 10, 2010)

I have no comments on any of those online proofing options but since nobody has told you anything I'll at least chime in .. Don't Do It !!!! LOL Offline proofing is more professional and by far more profitable. People will spend way more on prints during an in-person sales appointment. If you don't have a studio then at least say "We are very personal with the entire portrait experience and will come to your home for the purchase viewing." It's the difference between clients who "It takes me 3 months online to order $200 in prints." and "I just ordered $800, $1200, $2000 in prints TODAY !!!!".


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 11, 2010)

Flash sites just p*** the majority off with the "loading 10% loading 20% click here garbage, I immediately navigate away, music of your choice is another turn off, and, as another reply states, if you can take time with clients to shoot then call them up to proof/sell, this business is all communication and visual impact, which you just don't get with raggy jpegs online. You may make the odd sale to a browser who finds one of your shots but usually the only people looking are those who want to know how much you charge, if you want to sell then consider stock but for clients you need the personal touch. H


----------



## rCOSIO (Sep 11, 2010)

Actually guys .... I really dont want to sell online .... thats why i mentioned the PhotoBiz.com site ... i just want a normal flash website for my info and a few pics in the gallery .... but i think the "client viewing" (not selling) will just help sometimes, when i need a client to pick out a few pics from a shoot we had ....


----------



## juddpainter (Sep 12, 2010)

Try Bigfolio - I use them for my website and they are awesome - They have a number of flash templates to choose from - all of them very slick.  If you change your mind about online proofing, they even have an add-on service called Nextproof you can attach to your flash website.  All in all their service is brilliant and I'd highly recommend them.


----------

